# ThirtyTwo Focus BOAs true to size?



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

A few years back I remember trying a set of ThirtyTwo Binary BOAs boots and them being snug to the point of hurting my toes for size 12 which is what I typically wear, thinking of ordering a set of Focus BOAs or Binary BOAs this year and not sure if I should step up to a size 13 this time.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

The only way to know is go try them on somewhere, or buy from somewhere that has a hassle free return policy.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

racer357 said:


> The only way to know is go try them on somewhere, or buy from somewhere that has a hassle free return policy.


Yea I agree. But being as im a US military service member stationed in Germany its not easy to find thirtytwo boots, I havent come across a shop yet that ive seen any thirtytwo products between where I live in germany and down to Autrian glaciers.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> A few years back I remember trying a set of ThirtyTwo Binary BOAs boots and them being snug to the point of hurting my toes for size 12 which is what I typically wear, thinking of ordering a set of Focus BOAs or Binary BOAs this year and not sure if I should step up to a size 13 this time.


Depends what shoe brand you normally wear. I find ThirtyTwo the same size as i wear on: Etnies, DC, Supra. 
I wear 1/2 size smaller on Vans, Lakai, Globe (ie my boots are 1/2 size up from these).

So you probably are 12.5 in the boots.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Depends what shoe brand you normally wear. I find ThirtyTwo the same size as i wear on: Etnies, DC, Supra.
> I wear 1/2 size smaller on Vans, Lakai, Globe (ie my boots are 1/2 size up from these).
> 
> So you probably are 12.5 in the boots.


Yea I agree based on my short experience with a set of Binary BOAs a few years ago id have def wanted those to be a half size bigger, they wouldve been perfect. I dont think ThirtyTwo makes their boots in 12.5 unfortunately though. Reason being for looking at ThirtyTwo boots specifically is because I got hooked up with a killer discount on a set of this seasons ThirtyTwo boots and I hate to waste it lol.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea I agree based on my short experience with a set of Binary BOAs a few years ago id have def wanted those to be a half size bigger, they wouldve been perfect. I dont think ThirtyTwo makes their boots in 12.5 unfortunately though. Reason being for looking at ThirtyTwo boots specifically is because I got hooked up with a killer discount on a set of this seasons ThirtyTwo boots and I hate to waste it lol.


Damn you're right. Just checked the website and they have 1/2 sizes only up to 11.5

Well..... then get sz13 and if they're too big sell them and get something that fits. If you get a good deal you'd probably be able to sell them at a short margin... 

No matter the deal... if they dont fit it's money wasted.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Cant comment on that model but im a size 12 in nike shoes and got the 32 lashed this season in 11.5. They really smashed the front of my toes for the first few days but now fit like a glove. obviously the focus may have a different liner and fit but ive heard of similar experiences with different 32 models. All I can say for sure is jumping up a full size is probably a bad idea for any boot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

xIceHoundx said:


> A few years back I remember trying a set of ThirtyTwo Binary BOAs boots and them being snug to the point of hurting my toes for size 12 which is what I typically wear, thinking of ordering a set of Focus BOAs or Binary BOAs this year and not sure if I should step up to a size 13 this time.


Hi Icehound,

The two boots that you mentioned have different fit profiles in 32 lingo. The Binary is "Team" while the Focus is "Performance". This is based on a combo of material stiffness and the "level" of their liner. The Focus tends to be less compliant and fit a bit snugger for any given mondo size.

While Mondo size is always designed for the foot measurement that matches that size, the specifics of that fit can change from model to model depending on the intention of the boot. This makes the term "True to Size" really tricky. In essence two boots can both fit to their designed intention but have entirely different fits.

Do you have a barefoot measurement? That will help a lot. We ship a ton to APO, FPO, MPO and yes, special care is required these addresses as an exchange is extra painful.


----------

